# المنتديات الأدبيه > الخواطر >  ذكريات

## mohammad qasaimeh

ذكريات
  كنت طفلا ذات يوم .........احب ان اقول هذه الكلمه على مسامع نفسي كلما ضاق بي ضائق 
  كنت طفلاً اجهل اني عربي مفقود الهويه مسلوب الرأي ممنوع التقدم فليتني بقيت بجهلي ففي الجهل راحه إن كان العلم اضطهاداً

  كنت طفلاً ملك على نفسي أقول ما بخاطري دون خوف أو تردد لا يستطيع احداً ايً كان اقنحام مملكتي فالكل امام طفولتي ينصاع 

  كنت أبكي متى شئت دون حياء من احد و أصرخ الماً كي أقول للعالم بأسره انني اتألم أما الان فالويل كل الويل إن تسللت دمعه من بين جفوني فعلي ان اهرب من شخصي اولاً ثم اختبئ كي ابكي 

  فأي نعمه كنت بها و يالها من حياه راغده زاهيه 

  كنت جاهلاً ان في قلوب البشر حقد كمين و نار تلظى ... إن رأيت احداً يبتسم لي اسلمته كل مقاليد حكمي و كنت حينها جاهزا كي اشهد في محكمه الانسانيه أن ذلك الشخص هو انبل البشريه و اصفاهم جوفاً و اصدقهم قولاً و اعدلهم حكماً و ارحمهم قلباً
اما الان فأني ارى خلف ابتساماتهم حقداً يطل برأسه ثم يختبئ حتى اقربهم .... حتى اقربهم باتت بيني و بينهم حروباً و كر و فر و اتهامات و.......و...... لكن خلف ابتسامه

  ليتني اعود الى ذلك الزمن كي اغبط نفسي اولاً ثم اصرخ انا طفل 

لن يكون لنا لقاء ثاني فأنت كريح طيبه تمر بالعمر و تذهب 

فسلام عليك عهد الطفوله – ليس لكل ما سبق – بل لأنك الطفوله و كفى



31/3/2006 يوم الجمعة الساعه 2  ليلا

----------


## الحزينة

رااااائع 

أحاسيس رائـعه ممزوجهـ بصور رسمت لنـآ خيـالٌ جمـيل .. 

واصـل إبدآعكـ 

الحزينة

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

شكرا اختي على المرور

----------


## العالي عالي

كلام رأئع مشكور اخي الكريم

----------


## روان

فسلام عليك عهد الطفوله – ليس لكل ما سبق – بل لأنك الطفوله و كفى



  شكرا لك .. :Smile:

----------


## المستحيل المنتظر

الطفولة هذا الطفل النرجسي الذي ينمو فقط في الشتاء . 
ماذا أقول لك ياليتني أعود معك للوراء ليس لكي أبكي بل لأعلم الاطفال في سني كيف يجيدون البكاء !!!!!!!

----------


## diyaomari

عهد الطفولة ناديتك فلم تجبني 
فعلمت من القدر ان لا رجوع اليه
لكني اخبرت القدر ان الذكريات موجودة
فقال لي: لتقل ما شئت فلا رجوع لما ما مضى 
اسمعت يوما بعودة الزمان للوراء
فقلت : ليكن كما قلت لكن الذكريات موجودة
حزن وفرح مهما كانت سابقى في جوها
حتى اسم الذكريات احبه فلتعلم ذلك

----------


## زهره التوليب

:Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2): 
يالله الحياه شو صعبه!
كلما كبرنا ..بنكتشف قديش احنا مخدوعين فيها
والمشكله مضطرين نعيشها

----------


## زهرة النرجس

عهد الطفولة لن يعود ......لن يعود فالذي يذهب لا يعود
تماما كأشياء كثيرة فقدناها وإنتظرنا عودتها طويلا ولكنها أبت العودة , فقط تركن لنا ذكريات جميلة نتذكرها وكذلك ذكريات أليمة نتمنى أن لا تعود .
هذا هو عهد الطفولة ترك لنا ذكريات نتعلق بها في كثير من الأحيان عندما لانقدر أن نفعل شيء 
هذا هو عهد الطفولة , فلا تخفي دمعتك إن أرادت النزول , ولا تقل نعم لأشياء تريد أن تقول لها لا 
إفعل تماما كعهد الطفولة .........

مشكور محمد

----------


## المستحيل المنتظر

حقاً كلامك أقرأه مرتان وأكثر ...ياله من تعبير جميل جداً 
أحببت أن أقول لك ذلك لأني في هذه المرة وجدت إحساساً آخر وشكلاً مختلف في هذا الكلام في قرائته للمرة الثانية ..أبدعت ....

----------


## Sc®ipt

رائع اخي محمد

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> حقاً كلامك أقرأه مرتان وأكثر ...ياله من تعبير جميل جداً 
> أحببت أن أقول لك ذلك لأني في هذه المرة وجدت إحساساً آخر وشكلاً مختلف في هذا الكلام في قرائته للمرة الثانية ..أبدعت ....


شكرا .. كم يسعدني استحواذ كلماتي على اعجاب ذوكم الادبي الرفيع

----------


## تحية عسكريه

محمد رائع يا سيدي موضوع كتير حلو . :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

شكرا لمرور الجميع

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
 هالكلام قبل 4 سنين 

يختيييي باقي ما ازكاني  :4022039350: 
[/align]

----------


## شذى البنفسج

ما في بعد ايام الطفولة  :SnipeR (71): 

مشكور د.حمود  ..

----------


## تحية عسكريه

*ليتني اعود الى ذلك الزمن كي اغبط نفسي اولاً ثم اصرخ انا طفل* 


*يسلموا يا شاعرنا العبقري*

----------


## بياض الثلج

يعني كاين زاكي وانت صغير  :Bl (11): 

وانت كبير اكيد شعرك الجميل نابع من طفل زاكي :SnipeR (16):

----------


## المستحيل المنتظر

[align=center]
ماأجمل ماكتبت وأروع تلك اللحظات التي يدوم فيها الجفن لا يسهر والعقل لايفكر والأساطير هي وحدها من تسيرنا دون خداع ودون نفاق ودون حساب فقط لأننا أطفال ..
تقبل مروري ودعني أقول مثلك ياليتني طفل ...!!!
[/align]

----------

